# Gas Light/ DTE



## rhcpgirlaji (Oct 22, 2005)

What's up with the gas light on the '05 SE-R? Supposedly this car has a 20 gallon tank, but my gas light has been coming on when I have anywhere from 5 to 7 gallons of fuel left. I drive mostly on the freeway and I've tried resetting my miles till empty calculator at different intervals (each tank, every 5 tanks, etc.) to see if that made a difference but it hasn't.
Quite frankly, I hate the thing that estimates how many miles I have left until I'm empty. I would much prefer that it displayed how many gallons were in the tank.
Has anyone else noticed this or found it annoying? I used to have a 1996 Maxima SE and the gas light on that would only come on if I legitimately had less than 2 gallons of fuel.


----------



## kawika1999 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been driving my SER since May. At first I was under the assumption that it had a 20 gal. tank, but now I have come to believe that it is more like a 16 gal. tank.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

It's a 20 gallon tank, but the light comes on so you get filled early enough so you aren't stuck on the side of the road.

Even when your tank reads dead empty, you usually have at least a gallon or two left.


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

IME the gas light and the DTE start complaining when the car crosses 16 gallons used. Supposedly we have four gallons left. The guage is dead on empty as well at 16 gallons. I'd prefer it wait til 18 gallons before complaining, but I can deal with it.


----------

